# bad at everything



## Hollow Man (Aug 12, 2011)

help me


----------



## Catwalk (Aug 12, 2015)

You seem good at post making. Statement ''bad at everything'' is false.


----------



## 66393 (Oct 17, 2013)

Put some effort into even the most basic tasks and you might start to see some positive results. Your two line post just screams lack of motivation.


----------



## Kurt Wagner (Aug 2, 2014)

Tryyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy......



tryyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy......




try-aye AAA aye




JUST A LITTLE BIT HARDER!









tis life. We're all horrible at everything. Somewhere out there there's an alien who can spell your name better than you.

But even so, keep trying.


----------



## runnerveran (Dec 19, 2011)

I feel ya bra.


----------



## Fear Itself (Feb 20, 2013)

Find something you are interested in and dive into learning how to do it. Don't look back, just go. What do you want to be good at? Drawing? Draw more. Take classes. Look at different styles of art and try to learn from them. 

We all start out bad at everything.


----------



## Wisteria (Apr 2, 2015)

I don't believe you. I've never met anyone who is bad at everything.


----------



## WamphyriThrall (Apr 11, 2011)

You've tried everything?! o_o


----------



## He's a Superhero! (May 1, 2013)

No-body is automatically good at something as soon as they try it for the very first time, but we all need training, and we get good at it. I've seen people who are very slow at learning a new language actually start to pick it up and get good at it, even tho it took them ages! If you want to be good at something then get good at it. Don't expect to be magically good at it straight away...no-one is _that_ naturally gifted! Even people who are naturals still need training.


----------



## Count Raven (Feb 18, 2015)

What if you just complicate everything and overreact? I mean, before my employment I thought I was an absent-minded irresponsible slacker but eventually after some practical experience it became clear that it's not that bad. Just control your inner perfectionist making first steps.


----------



## Kytaari (Mar 14, 2011)

practice, you dunce


----------



## Toru Okada (May 10, 2011)

Yeah you might as well give up now.


----------



## Hollow Man (Aug 12, 2011)

I can't read the responses to this thread... I am insecure...I feel I may have dug a hole I don't want to see...that wouldn't do any good... Strangely too, I remember a lot of parts of last night fondly, but there's still despair in this post, yet at the same time in its brevity...it wasn't meant as too serious...but at the same time, the despair and uncertainty of where I belong and inadequacy of knowing what I do well and being able to communicate it haunt me more than anything else...


----------



## runnerveran (Dec 19, 2011)

Maybe this will help?







No? Sorry, I tried...


----------



## Matt The Martian (Jul 19, 2014)

You're not bad at putting yourself down! : D


----------



## Hollow Man (Aug 12, 2011)

runnerveran said:


> Maybe this will help?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yuck...that poo! Thanks anyway.


----------



## Hollow Man (Aug 12, 2011)

I decided to read this thread. OK...stubbornness leads to the opposite...only indifference will cause me to entirely ignore...


----------



## Notus Asphodelus (Jan 20, 2015)

It's ok to wail in despair occasionally. People have to let off steam. However, after that you have to get up and find a solution to your problem.


----------

